

Which professions have the most psychopaths? The fewest? - sunils34
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/2012/11/professions-most-fewest-psychopaths/

======
dm73
why politicians are not ranked first is a big mystery to me.. Most of them are
psychopaths, with an unsane lust for power. Often with defiant sexual
preferences too, like paedophylism and SM.

